# My first fake rock build....



## simon_uk (Jun 15, 2010)

hi all

im doing my first build and it is a big one for a first attempt... can anyone advise me on the number of coats of grout required and if the poly starts to harden up after 2-3 coats as i have done my first coat and its still rather soft....also when sealing it do i just water down PVA glue and give it about 5 coats with the last one being pure pva....i will be posting some pics very soon for ur opinions


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

if you do a few coats of runny and then do a few more thicker coats it starts to harden nicely. Plus when you do the thicker coats you can start to add texture to it.


----------



## simon_uk (Jun 15, 2010)

how do i post pics????


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/newbie-advice/112135-how-post-pictures-using-photobucket.html


----------



## simon_uk (Jun 15, 2010)

ok cheers will try that


----------



## simon_uk (Jun 15, 2010)

pics of rock after first coat of grout


----------



## Spuddy (Aug 24, 2009)

simon_uk said:


> pics of rock after first coat of grout
> 
> image
> 
> ...


 
Looks awesome man! ... cant wait to see the finished results.


----------



## thething84 (Apr 26, 2010)

looks good. doesn't matter how many of these i look at. they always look different and briliant. Keep up the good work. I have found adding some acylic paint to the grout helps to make sure you cover everywhere leaving no little holes etc etc


----------



## simon_uk (Jun 15, 2010)

Just a few pics as we have now done the sky and clouds


----------



## thething84 (Apr 26, 2010)

what are you planning on keeping in the viv?


----------



## simon_uk (Jun 15, 2010)

female beardys...about 4-6 maybe....then introducing the male when its nookie time lol


----------



## thething84 (Apr 26, 2010)

what type of uvb source you plan on using. i notice you got a compact in there. are you planning on using a tube or Metal Halide Or Mercury Vapour of just the compact?


----------



## simon_uk (Jun 15, 2010)

i have a ceramic that will only come on if the temp goes below 20c...i also have a megaray 150w for heat and UVB/A....the compact is a true daylight bulb i ordered offline and gives out so much light and im also planning on putting a daylight tube the full length of the viv.......u probaly cant see it but i have an extract system setup so if the temp gets too hot due the the megaray not being on a stat...its linked to a habistat cooler which in turn is linked to a psu for 2 desktop fans....i dont think this will ever come on as i dont think it will overheat but better to have one just in case


----------



## simon_uk (Jun 15, 2010)

oh doing all the rest of the coats of grout this week so hopefully should have it painted by friday and maybe even sealed by the weekend


----------



## simon_uk (Jun 15, 2010)

Hi all i know its been a while but here are my latest set of pics all i have left to do is burn off fumes and add the sand


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

I like the ruins! I did a Mayan sculpture in one of mine...


----------



## simon_uk (Jun 15, 2010)

thats will good gunna post more pics soon


----------



## simon_uk (Jun 15, 2010)

Heres some more pics all finished sand added just needs to dry out and last of fumes to burn off....cant wait to add godzilla.
































































oh here he is


----------



## RepBex (Jan 17, 2008)

is that under a bed ????

looks very good i really like the middle one :2thumb:


----------



## simon_uk (Jun 15, 2010)

yep got it rite and i have insulated the mattress so no chance of a fire :2thumb:


----------



## Gentoo (Jul 6, 2010)

It's brilliant, l love the little cave in the middle am thiking of making a cave in mine.

Is this the first time you've sculptured (if that's the right word) polystirene? 
I tried to on a spare piece I had and found it really hard. I thought about using chicken wire and paper macheing it. After a quick google someone else had the same idea and someone recommened using plater of paris instead.

Am in two minds as to what to use.


----------



## simon_uk (Jun 15, 2010)

yeh this is my first one and wont be my last.....my eldest boy and his dad done the cave and the ruins on the right....i did the left one and all the background....once godzilla is in there im going to do his old 3ft viv up for his corn snake...i dint find it that hard the hardest thing was starting and working out what to do and where


----------



## The Roach Hut (Mar 29, 2008)

simon_uk said:


> Just a few pics as we have now done the sky and clouds
> 
> image
> 
> image


 simon its looking great. uve done a great job send some more pics when the animals are in and its all kitted out with the lighting and stuff. give the overall impression. but looking brill mate


----------



## simon_uk (Jun 15, 2010)

heres the final set of pic 100% finished with godzilla in place and loving it


----------



## simon_uk (Jun 15, 2010)

tell a lie i just want to get a 6 foot tube for the back just to bring out the colours better gunna get a tropical tube


----------



## The Roach Hut (Mar 29, 2008)

it looks great. u done a fab job and ur dragon loks real happy in there. this is a testament that anyone can do it. just keep doing it ppl


----------



## simon_uk (Jun 15, 2010)

thanks mate....i know the paint job is no van Gogh but never been good at that sort of stuff


----------



## thething84 (Apr 26, 2010)

looks good. paint job looks fine. when are you ever gonna look at the background the close anyways.


----------



## simon_uk (Jun 15, 2010)

cheers fella :2thumb:


----------



## Simon M (Oct 9, 2008)

Really nice - i no how much blood sweat goes into these! Looks fab x


----------



## simon_uk (Jun 15, 2010)

omg lots and lots lol


----------



## zmtab (Aug 28, 2009)

Simon 
that looks brill 
well done you can you come and do mine now lol


----------



## simon_uk (Jun 15, 2010)

i will do u a viv build in exchange for an adult female or two....u send me the dia of ur viv and i will see what i can come up with


----------



## slayerlane (Jun 20, 2010)

The viv looks great now its finished, all that hard work has paid off, Godzilla looks really happy in there. a really good job.


----------



## Remerezz (Jul 20, 2009)

Brilliant Job Simon :2thumb: I Have done one of these in the past; I need money + time and I will be doing it again soon! :roll2:

D


----------



## karlh (Jul 5, 2009)

simon_uk said:


> heres the final set of pic 100% finished with godzilla in place and loving it
> 
> image
> 
> ...


 
Thats brilliant :2thumb:


----------



## Belinda (Feb 1, 2009)

Wow that looks fantastic :2thumb:


----------

